# Snow plower needed Union New Jersey Burger King



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Got a call today from a district Mgr for Burger King.
He is looking for someone to handle his store on Rt. 22 Union.
Way to far for me. 
Charlie, 732-740-2684
Hopefully someone can help him!


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys,
he hired someone off of this site.


----------

